# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  फिल्म "फिर वही दिल लाया हूँ "

## "Hamsafar+"

आँचल में सजा लेना कलियाँ, ज़ुल्फ़ों में सितारे भर लेना
ऐसे ही कभी जब शाम ढले, तब याद हमें भी कर लेना
आँचल में सजा लेना कलियाँ

आया था यहाँ बेगाना सा
आया था यहाँ बेगाना सा, चल दूंगा कहीं दीवाना सा
चल दूंगा कहीं दीवाना सा
दीवाने की खातिर तुम कोई, इल्ज़ाम ना अपने सर लेना
ऐसे ही कभी जब शाम ढले, तब याद हमें भी कर लेना
आँचल में सजा लेना कलियाँरस्ता जो मिले अंजान कोई
रस्ता जो मिले अंजान कोई, आ जाए अगर तूफ़ान कोई
आ जाए अगर तूफ़ान कोई
अपने को अकेला जान के तुम
आँखों में न आंसू भर लेना
ऐसे ही कभी जब शाम ढले, तब याद हमें भी कर लेना
आँचल में सजा लेना कलियाँ

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आँखों से जो उतरी है दिल में
तसवीर है एक अन्जाने की
खुद ढूँढ रही है शमा जिसे 
क्या बात है उस परवाने की
आँखों से जो उतरी है दिल में ...
वो उसके लबों पर शोख हँसी 
रँगीन शरारत आँखों में
साँसों में मोहब्बत की ख़ुशबू
वो प्यार की धड़कन बातोन में
दुनिया मेरी ... बदल गयी
बनके घटा निकल गयी
तौबा वो नज़र मस्ताने की
खुद ढूँढ रही है शमा जिसे 
क्या बात है उस परवाने की
आँखों से जो उतरी है दिल में ...
अंदाज़ वो उसके आने का
चुपके से बहार आये जैसे
कहने को घड़ी भर साथ रहा
पर उमर गुज़ार आये जैसे
उनके बिना ... रहूनँगी नहीं
किस्मत से अब जो कहीं मिल जाये खबर दीवाने की
खुद ढूँढ रही है शमा जिसे 
क्या बात है उस परवाने की
आँखों से जो उतरी है दिल में ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अजी क़िब्ला मोहतरमा कभी शोला कभी नग्मा
इस आप के अंदाज़ का हाय क्या कहना
अजी क़िब्ला मोहतरमा ...उफ़ ये ग़ुस्सा काली आँखें हो रही हैं गुलाबी
आपकी तो ये अदा है हर किसी की ख़राबी
अरे रे रे रे
मैने तुम्हें देखा सिर्फ़ देखा मानिए कहना  
अजी क़िब्ला मोहतरमा ...
आरज़ू थी चंद लम्हें यूँ ही चलते-फिरते
बे-तकल्लुफ़ हो के तुमसे चंद बातें करते
तुम जो हसीं थे दिल ने चाहा साथ ही रहना  
अजी क़िब्ला मोहतरमा ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

बन्दा परवर थाम लो जिगर बन के प्यार फिर आया हूँ
ख़िदमत में आपके हुज़ूर, फिर वही दिल लाया हूँजिस की तड़प से रुख पे तुम्हारे आया निखार गज़B का
जिसके लहू से और भी चमका रंग तुम्हारे लब का
गेसू खुले ज़ंजीर बने
और भी तुम तसवीर बने
आइना दिलदार का
नज़राना प्यार का
फिर वही दिल लाया हूँ   ...
मेरी निगाह-ए-शौक़ से बचकर यार कहाँ जाओगे
पाँव जहाँ रख दोगे अदा से, दिल को वहीं पाओगे
जाऊँ कहीं ये ख़याल कहाँ
रहूँ जुदा ये मजाल कहाँ
आइना दिलदार का
नज़राना प्यार का
फिर वही दिल लाया हूँ   ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

लाखों हैं निगाह में, ज़िंदगी की राह में
सनम हसीन जवाँ
होठों में गुलाब है,  आँखों में शराब है
लेकिन वो बात कहाँ
लट है किसी की जादू का जाल
रंग डाले किसी पे किसी का जमाल
तौबा ये निगाहें, के रोकती है राहें  
ले लेके तीर कमान
लाखों हैं निगाह में ...
जानूं ना दीवाना मैं दिल का
कौन है खयालों की मलिका
भीगी भीगी रुत की छाओं तले
मन को कहीं वो आन मिले
कैसे पहचानूँ,  कि नाम नहीं जानूँ
ढूँढे मेरे अरमान
लाखों हैं निगाह में ...
कभी कभी वो एक मह-जबीं
डोलती है दिल के पास कहीं
के हैं जो यही बातें
तो होंगी मुलाकातें
कभी वहाँ नहीं तो यहाँ
हाय,  लाखों हैं निगाह में ...

----------


## loolugupta

bahut hi mastane hai

----------


## loolugupta

mitra aur pesh kare sukun mil raha hai

----------

